# Post-colonoscopy issues



## 22986 (Oct 10, 2006)

Had colonoscopy yesterday: procedure was, thankfully, completely painless; the prep was probably worse!Anyway, they removed a small polyp and took a couple of biopsy samples, as they do, and I came home. My question is this: how long does the laxative I used for the prep remain in my body? All of yesterday afternoon I had diarrhoea and it seems to be the same this morning, with only a tiny change in consistency. (I've had diarrhoea on and off for the past year).Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## millview (Jul 9, 2007)

ColinP said:


> Had colonoscopy yesterday: procedure was, thankfully, completely painless; the prep was probably worse!Anyway, they removed a small polyp and took a couple of biopsy samples, as they do, and I came home. My question is this: how long does the laxative I used for the prep remain in my body? All of yesterday afternoon I had diarrhoea and it seems to be the same this morning, with only a tiny change in consistency. (I've had diarrhoea on and off for the past year).Any advice would be appreciated.


Hi glad that your colonoscopy went well and was painfree. Mine went well but i was in a lot of discomfort because i did not have alot of sedation due to me being asthmatic and having a chest infection at the time. i think that your diarrhoea is nothing to do with the prep but an ongoing symptom seing that you have had it on or off for the past year but i may be wrong. I think I was ok the next day but was unsure when i coughed!!Hope your biopsy samples come back ok.


----------

